# Meadow Gold Milk Bottle



## kranked003 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm just looking for any info on a quart Meagow Gold embossed milk bottle.  I will post the pic here soon.  But I was wondering the age/value of this one and any info on the dairy company.  It is embossed Meadow Gold over the shoulder.  it has mTc (Thacher Mfg co.)  very legible on the front near the bottom.  When I did a quick search on these, I found alot of bottles embossed with "Meadow Gold" placed inside of a seal.  Mine appears older then this type.  There is no red printing to be found on it, but it was hand dug on top of a dump area and very well could have scraped off over the years.  In researching the mTc, I was hoping it was from the Kane, PA plant as i live in pittsburgh.  the mark was used from 1923-50's.  Does anyone know which plant numbers may be on the bottom for these bottles?

 I'm not too interested in 20's era bottles but milks seem to hold some value.  Please advise if i should scope the area further or just move on.

 thanks
 E


----------



## smithman29 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kranked003: I dont know much about Meadow Gold milk bottles but dont think the bottle is worth a lot as I've never seen an embossed one reach too high on ebay. Generally the most valuable embossed milks are those that come from small town dairy, farmer owned operations. Round pyroglazed milks are usually more highly sought after by collectors and enthusiasts alike. Maybe someone more knowledgeable about Meadow Gold bottles can be of more help to you. Good luck.


----------

